# FS: some quality Fancy Goldfish after the breeding season!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS1: Red Oranda, 7-8", very big head, short body and split tail. Cost $70


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS2: Calico Ranchu, 4-4.5", big head, quality one, nice shape, split tail. Cost $40


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS3: Calico Ranchu, 4-4.5", big head, quality one, nice shape, split tail. Cost $40


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS4: Red Ranchu, perfect shape, split tail, size 8-9", SVR. Cost $85


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS5: Copper Ranchu, quality shape, size 7". Cost $70


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> MS3: Calico Ranchu, 4-4.5", big head, quality one, nice shape, split tail. Cost $40


That is one awesome calico ranchu


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

josephl said:


> That is one awesome calico ranchu


Thanks Josephl. This guy is really special with the top red head.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn, if I hadn't bought rgrling's goldies AND if my 150g/180g goldie tank was set up, I'd be all over this one. Somebody's going to get a deal - gorgeous fish!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

I also have some red-white Small Ranchu 2-2.5". $10 for 1 or $15 for 2


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Special deal, all 30 small red-white Ranchu, nice body 2", $150


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Seem like not a lot of people like Ranchu!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

If you still have them a month from now I'll take 4 of them. I'm switching my tank over to a goldfish tank but I need time to set everything up.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

If you get all 4 of them, i will give you a special discount.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> If you get all 4 of them, i will give you a special discount.


Sorry - I should have been more clear. I was referring to the small ( 2 to 2.5 inch ) red & white ranchus.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok bostonbob, i have many choice right here. Now, i am out of Goldfish and Koi hobby, so you will have really good deal on them. I am crazy about Discus and Fancy Betta now.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

All 30 small Ranchu size 2" are sold today. Only left 10 last small Ranchu size 2,5" cost $15/pair


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS2 and MS3 are sold today. Thank you so much, Richard.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS1 discount for $45.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

For free 4 small Ranchu lost 1 eye, i just figure out about catfish, this monster loves to eat baby Ranchu eyes.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top again


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MS4 and MS5 special discount for $120.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Great goldfish, ndnhuy!

Thanks for the Ranchu's, Oranda's, Red cap and ryukin's!

Cheers
Junior D!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Junior D said:


> Great goldfish, ndnhuy!
> 
> Thanks for the Ranchu's, Oranda's, Red cap and ryukin's!
> 
> ...


Thanks Junior D,

Hope you enjoy with your new tank of Goldfish!

Best regards,

Ndnhuy!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Still having some small Ranchu, medium and big Oranda and big Ryukin. I will sell them with very good price. Welcome guys.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Few more small Ranchu, black moor, ryukin and oranda for sale.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

These are my 4 big red Oranda. 4 for $140 or 1 for $45


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

These are my 3 big Ryukin. The biggest one is $50, 2 smaller one is $35 for 1. If you buy all 3, will be $100


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

3 big Ranchu, 1 black and 2 red. $180 for 3.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Group of 3 Ranchu and 4 Oranda are sold. Only 3 big Ryukin left. 

Thanks.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top for Ryukin bundle.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top for last 3 big Ryukin


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top for the last group of Ryukin


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

All the goldfish are sold. Thanks everyone


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

All the goldfish are sold


----------

